# Compass is a SHE!!!!



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

i already posted this in my old thread, but i thought i'd start a new one because he is now indeed a she... so here's a new beginning of sorts...

i just checked her and there is another "egg" ( sac, no shell just the membrane) i went out and bought her some "oyster" grit... and gave her a little pile of it... i wouldn't think she did have a calcium deficeintsy ( sorry spelling) i have been giving her " ultracare nutrimin" liquid mineral supplement for over a month ( ever since i noticed she was going thru her first molt) and i was giving her the higher potency dosage because she was molting... so i don't know why she would be lacking calcium. unless the fact that she molted and laid her eggs so close together that it depleted her nutrients???
she seems fine, eating and flying and biting me like always.... do you think i should be concerned?
and isn't she a bit young to be laying eggs? she's about 5 months old now.
and what should i do with these "eggs"? should i dispose of them or leave them in there until she gets bored of them?
i posted a pic of her eggs here on webshots if you wanna take a look.
thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If this is her first time laying eggs it may be just the one time, but you definitely need to give her a seperate dish with calcium/oyster grit. She needs a good multi-vitamin mineral, not just minerals.

I would give her some leafy greens like kale, once in a while, and a good pigeon seed with a variety of grains and legumes.

I would also sprinkle some brewers yeast on her seed with a drop of wheat germ oil to get it to stick to her seed, once a week.

A cod liver oil cap once a month would also do wonders for her, as garlic would. Probiotics are also in order as some aCV in the drinking water.

You should replace these eggs with plastic eggs and see if they will hold her attention/interest for awhile, to keep her from laying again. She really needs time to build some calcium reserves.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

when our girl pigeon Barbie lays her eggs we wait like a day after #2 egg is layed and we switch it when she is not looking and block her nest with a paper so she will not see it when we do it. We bought 2 dummie eggs at a hobby store i think.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

treesa~ thank you so much!
i have everything you mentioned except the probiotics... can i add the acv to the mineral supplement water? and the cod liver; this is the stuff for humans right? i have liquid gels and just liquid; how much should i give "her" ( her! its still weird calling her that  )

cool pigeon~ yes, the whole dummy egg thing; i have NO idea where i am going to find some at... but thank you for the "replacing eggs" tip...

thanks again guys


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

quincar23 said:


> cool pigeon~ yes, the whole dummy egg thing; i have NO idea where i am going to find some at... but thank you for the "replacing eggs" tip...
> 
> thanks again guys


we got 2 of them at the mall where they sell books and gift stuff. I think they were 3 $ each.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

OK...... she pecked one of her "eggs" so now its just a pile of membrane; she has yolk all over her beak now... do you think i should remove them... i think she knows they're not normal... she would much rather come sit on my shoulder than sit on them anyways...


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh. I am calling papa at work to tell him to read what you asked about the apple vineger. We give it to our pigeons but only a few times a week and he only uses a special kind.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Greetings to you Carisa,

Alex just phoned me and asked me to look at your and his posting.

Well, he told you right about where we got the dummy eggs. We bought ours last February at the mall at a novelty store where they have unusual gifts. Actually I was intending to either buy them via a pigeon supply outlet or an arts and craft store, like maybe Hobby Lobby. (not sure if you have one of them?) My wife, Bev, actually came across accidentily when we were just browsing for a birthday idea. They cost about thress bucks a piece.

I see she pecked the egg...they are pretty good about sensing if something is not right. Just clean her up, and get rid of them.

Calcium grit would be good for her right now.I get mine at Pet-co...the grey kind. Normally we give our pigeons the rded grit, but evry now and thenm especially the girls, they need this kind best. Especially after bearing eggs.

Good luck to you. 

And, I am sure you will adjsut right.

Regards.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Sorry, I forgot about the ACV (Apple cider vinegar).

We use only Bragg's raw apple cider vinegar with the "mother" ingredient in it. 

You may order it on line, or obtain it from most any health food store. I paid $2.88 for a bottle about a year ago, and still have a bit left.It is concentrate and goes a long way.

I mix mine with a teaspoon and a half to a half gal. of water.

I place it in their water dish, twice a week. 

On the days I don't they get their probiotics, and garlic on the next.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

thank you so much victor!

and by the way... i disposed of her "eggs" when she wasn't looking... but i wanted to put something there in their place... i have a bowl full of little polished stones; so i picked out 2 similar in size and ran them under hot water for a minute and put them in her nest... when i put her back in her cage she hopped up in her nest and positioned the "fake eggs" under her!
so i may not need to buy dummy eggs after all...

i will purchase some acv tho... 
thanks again


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Carissa,

Here's a link to the pigeon supply houses:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

You can buy nesting materials and fake wood or plastic
eggs at the pij supply houses. You can also get calcium
w/D3 and Magnesium for absorption, I use CalSure which
comes in a liquid form. Indoor pijies need D3. Might want 
to have some Calcium Gluconate on hand as well.

Make sure and get the raw ACV as Victor mentioned w/the 
mother' in it as there are more nutrients in this format.

You now know why many folks say you can tell the difference
between a male and female pigeon when the eggs start dropping  .

fp


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
I can't really be of much, BUT you have already been gave GREAT advice. I'm sure other members of PT with girl pigeon experiance will post and add their thoughts as they see this thread.

I just wanted to say CONGRATS on knowing your pigeon's sex!
You have a little girl ! I can't wait to finally know the sexs of all of mine.

Best of Luck!
Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

quincar23 said:


> treesa~ thank you so much!
> i have everything you mentioned except the probiotics... can i add the acv to the mineral supplement water? and the cod liver; this is the stuff for humans right? i have liquid gels and just liquid; how much should i give "her" ( her! its still weird calling her that  )


You can add the ACV to the water on a day ou are not using the minerals.

You can either give a cap once a month or a drop of pure cod liver oil to the seed once a month. Make sure the cod liver oil is best quality and comes from pristine waters, is mercury free, and not old and rancid.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

*thank you*

thank you so much everyone! i ordered some plastic eggs from foys, for next time... i just hope that next time isn't too soon.
and i'll be getting the acv asap...
compass is a unisex name, right!?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Compass is a great name for a boy or a girl  

fp


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

*Compass laid another soft shelled egg *

it has been approximately 2 1/2 weeks since she laid those 2 soft shelled eggs... and low and behold last night she laid another... i am begining to wonder if she has some sort of defect that won't allow her to lay normal eggs... i mean isn't it odd that she laid these soft helled eggs only 2 weeks apart? maybe she has an hyperactive reproductive system??? i dunno...
but she appears to be completely healthy otherwise...

i read that post titled: " Soft shelled eggs...and two at once " maybe she is too young? she is 5 1/2 months old now. i give her grit both red and oyster every day and i give her mineral supplemented water... and i give her at least a 1/2 full sunlight outside in her cage everyday... i don't know what else i could possibley do...
but i guess i'm just venting... i have faith that she'll be alright


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Carisa,
Could be she has Coccidia. Has she been treated for that before?


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

what is Coccidia?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Coccidia are single celled organisms that infect the intestine. They are microscopic parasites.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It wouldn't hurt to trat for 5 days, and then start on a twice weekly application of ACV apple cider vinegar). I use Braggs fond at health stores. A teaspoon and a half to a half gal, of water.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

hello victor
treat with what sort of meds?
and as far as the ACV... i found some at the local grocery store that i bought but i haven't had a chance to get the "bragg's" ; which everyone seems so fond of...
this Coccidia? how would of she gotten it?
this is really strange tho isn't it? i think i need to hire a pigeon detective to solve this case... lol
thank you


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi again Carisa,

I went to my rebab chest downstairs and found what I use on my birds last year. It is a product called BAYVERM N made by the producers of Bayer. I got mine at Foys. It is a broad spectrum wormer effective against all internal worms. It is added to the drinking water.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The ACV you get at the grocery store generally is not Braggs ACV with the "mother" ingredient.I get mine at GNC health store for under 3 dollars. It is comcentrate and goes a long way. It would not hurt to give them the real ACV till you can find the meds. Lay off the ACV while you are medicating though, then resume,I give mine a dosage to their individual water cups, and their community bowl in the flight pen twice a week, on Tuesday and Saturday.Just a preventative measure for them.

In between they get garlic and on another probiotics. 

All these help keep bad things away for the most part.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Check the resource section by Pigeonpal 2001 titled..."WORMS IN A NUTSHELL"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor said:


> Check the resource section by Pigeonpal 2001 titled..."WORMS IN A NUTSHELL"


In addition, you might send off some poop to Foy's for analysis. You can get the how to send it information from the Foy's Pigeon Supply site. It might be a good idea.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

*sad but true*

i just wanted to let you all know that i had to get rid of compass  
my youngest son has a animal allergy; and unfortunately i had to get rid of all my pets   
but luckily michelle took my baby compass... so i know she is in a good home
thank you to everyone that ever helped me with her!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, now that really hurts! Frankly, I've got an allergy to pigeons, too, but I manage it the best that I can.

Pidgey


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

Pidgey-- i wish that was the case here... my son who is 2 yrs old can't be around animal dander... he was having difficulty breathing and his eyes got all swollen and red... i took him to our allergist and he gave him the skin allergy test and apparently he is allergic to cats, dogs, rodents & birds!
i had to get rid of ALL of my pets; not just compass! i had 2 cats and a guinea pig too! this hasn't been easy for me; i have been and am very upset about it.
so please don't think so negatively about me ensuring my sons health...
i am awfully lucky that i found good homes for MY pets


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, I don't think negatively of you at all. I'm not so bad off that I can't manage it although I'd be better off if I did find someplace else for my birds. It's my lungs that are my problem--I could get pigeon lung very easily. The kind of symptoms you're describing are far worse than the ones I currently have. And I do sympathize with you about having to give up your animals, they're like family only you usually like them better because they're less disagreeable.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Carisa, I'm really sad to read that you had to find a new home for Compass and I know you'll miss him a lot. We all love our pigeons but a child comes first. I hope your son gets better soon and, hopefully, he may outgrow some of his allergies.

I hope you'll continue sharing our "pigeon escapades" on the forum.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

thank you all for your kind words...
i cannot wait for 16 yrs to go by so i can give my boy the boot, and get some more pets in my life! lol
i will be reading all your adventures still... i can pretend they're mine
thank you again


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well here is a picture i took for you of her. she it doing REALLY good and even is eatting out of my hand and sitting on my head. She also has a few of my male pigeons looking at her lol.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, how far away will Compass be? Close enough that you can visit from time to time and keep us abreast of her misadventures?

Pidgey


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

she is such a pretty girl!
thank you so so so much michelle!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have Her baby and yes she can come and she her. Its not to far away so thats a really good thing.


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> Well, how far away will Compass be? Close enough that you can visit from time to time and keep us abreast of her misadventures?
> 
> Pidgey


not far... we're about 45 minutes away from eachother!
so i definetly will be visiting my baby!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just love the first picture. What an expression on that pretty little face. 

You know, this forum is something else for helping each other.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Carisa, I'm very sorry to hear about your sons allergies and your family's 
need to find other homes for all of their pets. I'm also glad that Michelle
was able to adopt Compass who has turned into such a lovely pijie....I'm
sure she was getting checked-out royally by Michelle's pijie-boys. Anyway,
hope you'll still stop by and let us know how your doing or just enjoy reading
through the threads and adding your two cents. 

Thanks Michelle for helping Carisa and Compass out by providing Compass
w/a forever home...

fp


----------

